# Humor in Novels?



## Devor (Feb 24, 2013)

I was thinking a little about how to incorporate humor into a work of fantasy, and I was wondering if there were any good examples from your favorite authors.

Mostly, I'm hoping for examples of comedic moments that worked in otherwise serious stories.  Thoughts?  Favorites?


----------



## Darkblade (Feb 24, 2013)

The Dresden Files is famous for this, although a lot of the humour is references to eighties pop culture and sarcasm from the main character. Not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 24, 2013)

Sending a line through PM due to adult content.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2013)

Read some Steven Brust. *The Phoenix Guards,* or any of the Vlad Taltos books. Also, James P. Blaylock's classics _The Elfin Ship_ and _The Disappearing Dwarf_ are quite funny in places.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 24, 2013)

One of my all-time favorites is in _Before They Are Hanged._  It's the scene where Black Dow asks the Dogman about his relationship with Cathil.  Not for kids, but laugh-out-loud funny.


----------



## Jessquoi (Feb 24, 2013)

My favourite humorous moments in fantasy novels have come from funny dialogue between characters. It can be hard to 'describe' a funny moment happening as a narrator but when it appears that the character spontaneously says something funny that seems real it's easier for the author to pull off. Characters in books will often say things that people in real life wouldn't dare to, a famous example being the Weasley twins from Harry Potter.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 24, 2013)

I think Robert Asprin does a great job in his MYTH series.  It isn't an epic fantasy, and not COMPLETELY serious, but there are a few scenes that make me laugh thinking about them years later.  One is where the two bodyguards are arguing about who's grouping is better on the archery field.  The sergeant is red-faced and fuming as these two block heads are bickering who's two-inch grouping is smaller... when BOTH men put their groupings in the SHOULDER of the target.  The sergeant goes, "Why didn't you hit him in the head if you can shoot like that?"
The bodyguards look all confused at each other.  "Because if you wound 'im, it takes three men out of the action..."

I think what makes it funny is that they're proficient and the sergeant is under one assumption (that all men training under him are training to KILL the bad guys).  While the bodyguards (mafia trained) are under the impression it's work as usual.  I think having people misunderstand makes for a hilarious confrontation when they realize their goals or assumptions are different.  And that doesn't make it a silly scene.  MYTH is full of silliness, but for the most part, I think the humor is very tasteful, pretty straight and not goofy, and really really funny.  Hope that helps.


----------



## The Unseemly (Mar 2, 2013)

Terry Pratchet...

Not always, though.


----------



## Devor (Mar 2, 2013)

Caged Maiden said:


> I think what makes it funny is that they're proficient and the sergeant is under one assumption (that all men training under him are training to KILL the bad guys).  While the bodyguards (mafia trained) are under the impression it's work as usual.  I think having people misunderstand makes for a hilarious confrontation when they realize their goals or assumptions are different.  And that doesn't make it a silly scene.  MYTH is full of silliness, but for the most part, I think the humor is very tasteful, pretty straight and not goofy, and really really funny.  Hope that helps.



So far it sounds like the easiest way to add humor is through dialogue.  But this one sounds like sitcom-style humor, where different characters perceive the same events differently.  It would be interesting to think about fitting a sitcom-style subplot into a serious story.  I'll have to think about that.




Sparkie said:


> One of my all-time favorites is in _Before They Are Hanged._  It's the scene where Black Dow asks the Dogman about his relationship with Cathil.  Not for kids, but laugh-out-loud funny.



Without having read it, I think I can pull off the forced-awkward-relationship-question thing.  I didn't really care for Best Served Cold, though, so I don't know if I'll pick that up or not.




The Unseemly said:


> Terry Pratchet...



Isn't he all comedy?  I've got him on my reading list, but it's my understanding that he's pretty far afield from anything I might want to write.  I'm looking for the kind of humor that can fit into a serious story.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 2, 2013)

Devor said:


> Isn't he all comedy?  I've got him on my reading list, but it's my understanding that he's pretty far afield from anything I might want to write.  I'm looking for the kind of humor that can fit into a serious story.



Oh, goodness no. A lot of his stories are steeped in drama, and some even have tearjerking moments (though as with anything, your mileage may vary).


----------



## Devor (Mar 2, 2013)

Ireth said:


> Oh, goodness no. A lot of his stories are steeped in drama, and some even have tearjerking moments (though as with anything, your mileage may vary).



Which would you recommend?

Though, by "all comedy," I meant . . . . gee, what did I mean.  I'm looking for examples of humor that can fit into a world where people and things behave normally, given magic.  I thought Pratchett, and Discworld, require a high suspension of disbelief, maintained by humor, even if the story has drama.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 2, 2013)

Robert Jordan made me laugh a few times with his character Matt Cauthom.  Steven Erikson had me laugh a few times with the banter of soldiers.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 3, 2013)

Devor said:


> Which would you recommend?



_Reaper Man_ has always been one of my favorites. Then there's _Thud!_, _Snuff_, _Going Postal_, _Making Money_, _Maskerade_, _Soul Music_, the Tiffany Aching quartet (_The Wee Free Men_, _A Hat Full of Sky_, _Wintersmith_ and _I Shall Wear Midnight_), and _The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents_.



Devor said:


> Though, by "all comedy," I meant . . . . gee, what did I mean.  I'm looking for examples of humor that can fit into a world where people and things behave normally, given magic.  I thought Pratchett, and Discworld, require a high suspension of disbelief, maintained by humor, even if the story has drama.



Well, it's probably more sci-fi than fantasy, but I recently started reading _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, and the first two books have not disappointed. If you enjoy parody, _The Soddit_ is a marvellous send-up of _The Hobbit_ that had me laughing out loud.


----------



## The Unseemly (Mar 3, 2013)

Terry Pratchet on a more serious note? I suggest Monstrous Regiment. Also, Making Money is a more "serious" one if you like.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 3, 2013)

The Unseemly said:


> Terry Pratchet on a more serious note? I suggest Monstrous Regiment. Also, Making Money is a more "serious" one if you like.


Snuff - not many belly laughs there but I still loved it. On a personal note - I think Captain [Commander or Duke] Vimes is one of the best literary characters I have ever read.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been complimented before on my "one-liners".  I tend to do my humor in dialogues and internal thoughts, but when I think back to things I've found funny...

I remember (again from the MYTN series), one of the humorous bodyguards asking a female wizard apprentice, "How many times have you been attacked by something huge and furry in the middle of the night."  (a reference to their tracking down werewolves and him being allergic to them, his eyes all red and puffy and his nose sniffly.  She replies, "Not as often as I'd like..."  

OR sometimes authors give a funny perspective thing, like a mispronounced name, a description dripping with sarcasm, or a conflict between characters that makes for a humorous scene.  I'd have to say with some disappointment that most of the scenes I wrote to muse myself have been cut down so the things I thought were funny are mostly gone, but I'd like to believe one day I will be good enough to make people laugh along with me.  Until I master that art though, I'll have to bow to the greater experience of my crit partners.  I they don't find it funny, it gets cut.  Hope you find a winning combination and if you do, please post a scene.


----------



## The Unseemly (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, well, here's my area of cough expertise:

_A third class theif has just been incinerated by a dragon. He talks to Death._
Theif: "Well, I remember an' old gypsy witch sayin' I was gonna live to a ripe age and die with weeping grandchildren all around me. Wadda ya think of that, eh?"
Death: "*I think she was wrong.*"

Courtesy of Terry Pratchet... again...


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried again a few months ago to read Pratchett. Was probably the 4th or 5th time. Not grokking the attraction, I'm sorry to say   Hitchhiker's Guide, however, is brilliant. Also, you might look at Toole's _Confederacy of Dunces _or Joseph Heller's _Catch-22. _​Both are quite funny.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 4, 2013)

Devor said:


> I was thinking a little about how to incorporate humor into a work of fantasy, and I was wondering if there were any good examples from your favorite authors.
> 
> Mostly, I'm hoping for examples of comedic moments that worked in otherwise serious stories.  Thoughts?  Favorites?



Think of situations you yourself are finding funny, and apply them to the book. It won't be fun unless you yourself are having it fun.

Unless you are Eric Vaughn and are responsible for creating the Electric Retard webcomic. Then you should not use your own humour. Srsly plz...


----------



## Jamber (Mar 5, 2013)

Ellen Kushner's _Swordspoint_ and _The Privilege of the Sword_ both manage to be funny as well as serious, though the humour is fairly subtle. And Kage Baker's _Anvil of the World_ has many laugh-out-loud moments while not being entirely silly. These are manners books so may not be a style of humour you're after.

I also love it in _Gormenghast_ when Headmaster Bellgrove and Irma Prunesquallor are courting. Not many scenes later their marriage is on the rocks, and they're both speaking about love in the past tense. A large part of the humour is the gap between what they've been telling themselves when we're 'in their heads' and what they declaim. Hilarious and dark.

Dark comedy, light comedy -- I suppose it depends whether you want to provide moments of light relief, or add bleak humour to messages of grimness and futility.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 5, 2013)

Jamber, for mentioning Kushner, Kage Baker, and Mervyn Peake all in the same post, you deserve a bunch of cookies. I don't know how many fantasy fans I've talked to who have read none of them. They're all sitting on my shelf as we speak. I agree, all of those are excellent books, and each of them has very funny moments.


----------



## Jamber (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Steerpike, thanks for the cookies. 

I just love the way _Anvil_ opens, with despondent ex-assassin 'Smith' hiding out in grain-dusty Troon drinking ale through a straw. Up comes his caravan-master cousin, who's going to employ Smith to take Lord Ermenwyr to Salesh. Of course Ermenwyr expects to die en route, and coughs up blood to prove it. Things degenerate from there.

It's hard to convey the humour but anyone curious can see the introductory pages on google books.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 5, 2013)

Jamber said:


> Hi Steerpike, thanks for the cookies.
> 
> I just love the way _Anvil_ opens, with despondent ex-assassin 'Smith' hiding out in grain-dusty Troon drinking ale through a straw. Up comes his caravan-master cousin, who's going to employ Smith to take Lord Ermenwyr to Salesh. Of course Ermenwyr expects to die en route, and coughs up blood to prove it. Things degenerate from there.
> 
> It's hard to convey the humour but anyone curious can see the introductory pages on google books.



It's also the source of the name "Burnbright," which I appropriated for an NPC in my RPG sessions a few years back.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 6, 2013)

A song of Ice and Fire contains a lot of gallows humour.



Spoiler: Song of Ice and Fire



There is some humour in that the Seven Kingdoms fall to pieces because a sadistic moron cuts off Eddard's head, Tyrion's kidnapping by Catelyn, Theon's betrayal and sack of Winterfell and Tywin's untimely death on the loo. Also the failures of Renly and Khal Drogo can be interpreted humourously. The entire Red Wedding is a pathetic end of Robb's career from which really grim and dark humour can be read.



Another really dark book is Patrick SÃ¼skind's perfume. But it is written in a really happy, matter-of-fact tone which rhymes badly with the plot (and which makes it an amazing piece of literature).


----------



## Nihal (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucas, I think you should use the spoiler tag for these spoilers.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 6, 2013)

I cannot edit any more


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucas said:


> I cannot edit any more



Done. 

I agree that _Perfume_ is an excellent novel.


----------



## Jamber (Mar 6, 2013)

I must admit, I haven't pursued _Perfume_ -- and I've often wondered whether it would have been as popular if the victims had been boys? Hmm, should I give it another go?

For humorous serial killers, I think John Lanchester's _The Debt to Pleasure_ is wonderful. The glimmers of monstrosity as he epicures his way across Europe... The wit... The mushrooms... He takes _Lolita_ a step further and without pubescent girls.

And for pure whimsy with laugh-out-loud touches, has anyone read Frederick Tuten's _Tintin in the New World_?

A little dated, but both apply humour in unusual ways.


----------

